# What to do with no power for 8 hours?



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

:? Hi, I have been notified of a power outage for approximately 8 hours one day next month for electrical works in our neighbourhood.
Could you suggest what I should do to my 8ft and two 6ft tanks to save my fish and the beneficial bacteria during this time?
The 8ft is a fresh water tropical community tank using a 5ft sump filter with UVC and the two 6ft tanks are South African Lake Tanganyika fish using canister filters with UVC's.
If you need any other info to help me please ask and I will edit my question.
Many thanks.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you have access to a generator, can you possibly borrow one?
You may be able buybattery powered air pumps. As long as you can get oxygen to the fish and the bacteria you should be okay. Maybe you can pull the media out of your canisters and place it in the sump, then youil only have to supply the sump with oxygen to keep the bacteria alive 
Are expei any major temp swings with the heaters out?


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

Besides the battery air pumps and filter media in the tank/sump, do a water change the day before the outage and do not feed your fish for 24 hours before the outage.


----------



## Suken (Jan 22, 2011)

You need to get battery powered air pumps. Empty the bio-material from the canisters into a mesh bag and place them into the tanks then put a couple of air stones under the bag, do the same with your sump except your going to just leave the media in the sump and put some air stone at the bottom of the media. As long as the media is submerged and has air and water flow across it you will be good, the air stones will create both air and water flow. I dont know what you should do for heat though


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

no need to remove media, the bacteria can live 8 hours w/o movement.

battery powered air pumps are your best bet.

If you can't get those, you'll need to manually agitate the water every 30 min or so.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

And if your going to be in a cold area... I would drain some water out before hand, and add hot water to the tank periodically, this will keep the temp up.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Go to a big box store and buy one, maybe two portable Black N Decker Electromate 400s.

I have not tested how long a full charge will run one air pump but I bet it is at least 4 hours. I need to test that.

So, run an air pump and airstone. With multiple tanks, two Electromates would be nice. If both tanks are somehwat close to each other, you could run an airstone in each tank from one pump. You could run one electromate and when it runs out, start using the 2nd one and then take the first one to a friends house accross town and recharge it within a couple hours.

I am going to test my electtromate with one pump and see how long it lasts.

Best wishes,
Russ


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

mokujin22 said:


> Besides the battery air pumps and filter media in the tank/sump, do a water change the day before the outage and do not feed your fish for 24 hours before the outage.


This guy knows his stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Fischfan13 said:


> mokujin22 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides the battery air pumps and filter media in the tank/sump, do a water change the day before the outage and do not feed your fish for 24 hours before the outage.
> ...


I agree with mokujin but there is really no need to tank out the filter media it will be fine. Also unless your tank is crazy over stocked you don't even need to add a air pump. fish are in bags for days sometimes and arrive to us alive......its only 8 hours


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Furcifer158 said:


> Fischfan13 said:
> 
> 
> > mokujin22 said:
> ...


But the water is agitated by moving around the bags, and the bags have pure oxygen in them so it really increases the O2 exchange. I would want to manually agitate the water at least 3 or 4 times to make sure. Maybe I am just paranoid. The build up of ammonia will not be bad for just 8 hours unless your crazy overstocked.


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

I know the bags are sometimes filled with 02 and even bag buddies that help with 02 as well but really its only 8 hours I would be to worried.

But like many of us we get paranoid and go over board so if it makes the OP feel better add an air pump


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Razzo said:


> I am going to test my electtromate with one pump and see how long it lasts.


Curious to see how it does. As a Sys Admin, I have ready access to a bunch of battery backup units. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve considered bringing a couple home for the tanks. But, havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t actually tried it out yet.

The backup unit for my server room keeps a room full of computers and routers running for 18 to 24 hours without power. Unfortunately, itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the size of a large fridge and would take a freight truck bring home. :lol:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Eight hours with no abrupt temperature changes- I wouldn't bother to worry about it. If your fish room is going to get very cold or very hot because of no power, I would insulate the tank. Diffusion will work well enough to oxygenate the water for this amount of time, but it's not a bad idea to be prepared for a longer interval. They say they'll get you plugged back in in 8 hrs, but do they mean it?

For storm preparation, I've recommended big water changes, rinsing the filter media (in tank water), and to stop feeding. The same goes here- although I hope scheduled repairs are a bit more predictable that storms. :thumb:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I think I'm with triscuit here - you've got big tanks, so you're not going to see a lot of heat loss during that time. Your media should be fine. If you're worried about O2 exchange, a W/C halfway through will keep things agitated and add some new air to the mix, plus you can correct for any temperature changes (I'm guessing <1degreeC) at that time.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i just add more water conditioner (removes ammonia) and then try to get a bubble stone going. (battery operated) works out just fine. last winter was horrid so after 3-4 outages of me blowing air into the tanks i just bought the pump. well worth the investment (given how much we all love our fish). GL to ya. hope things work out. also, lots of fresh water right before the outage will probably help.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Two years ago, in the winter, we had a storm, I was 2000 miles away. Power out for 2 days. My house sitter did nothing, we didn't lose a single fish.

This winter, snow storm, trees down, we lost power for 3 days. Again, I did nothing. This time I lost some rummy nose tetras, but that's it. My Rainbows all survived, cpd's, every fish in 7 tanks but the rummy noses survived.


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi, just to finish off this post and let you know how I went with no power for a day. I was lucky to have a friend lend me his Honda EU10i generator, I tried it out a week before the power was to be interrupted and it worked really well.
I ran 1 x 5000lph sump pump, 3 x canister filters, 3 heaters. 2 x UVC, 2 x wave makers and even plugged the kitchen fridge in too.

Thanks to all everyoneÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s comments and suggestions.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for getting back to us- that sounds like good practice for an unplanned outtage. :dancing:

Now, after that, would you buy a generator, assuming the price was affordable?


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes? A generator is now on my short list of necessary things to have as part of my backup equipment.


----------

